# 120lb Cubera Snapper



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

Just want to share a few pics of huge Cubera my friend David shot south out of Orange Beach a couple weeks ago. The fish was weighed at Sportsman Marina in Orange Beach.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy crap. What's the world record?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow! Is there a season on those???


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

U gonna need a bigger cooler


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

No season, but they are very rarely found this far North in the Gulf.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is alot of snapper right there. Was it loaded with worms?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Good god man, that's a BEAST!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow amazing fish. Looks it would have put up a bruising fight.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

All I can think of is shooting a trophy like that and a shark or flipper comin and taking it from you


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's the biggest Snapper I've ever seen. How far south was he? What kind of water depth?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

OMG, you missed the record by 4lbs 12oz


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow. Just . . . . Wow.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome Snapper.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats! Awesome fish.

Careful though, those big ones are prone to ciguatera. Have that meat tested.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

What a fish!!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Stoked for him! Fish of a lifetime.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow. that is awesome!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

The second pic looks like a vampire. That thing is enormous!!!


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

```

```



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> That's the biggest Snapper I've ever seen. How far south was he? What kind of water depth?




```

```
about 90 ft 20 miles out


----------

